# Eldritch Claw Feat [Dragon #358]



## Tetsubo (Sep 4, 2007)

Has anyone used the Eldritch Claw Feat in play? It converts the Warlocks Eldritch Blast into a pair of claw attacks. The Warlock does normal unarmed attack damage plus the Eldritch Blast damage. It sounds like the perfect close quarters use of the EB. It also doesn't seem to trigger an AoO...


----------



## Hrothgar Rannúlfr (Sep 7, 2007)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> It also doesn't seem to trigger an AoO...



I think forming the Eldritch Claws would trigger and AoO during the free action.

And, since the Eldritch Claws only last until the beginning of the next round, it doesn't seem much different than Hideous Blow.  Just different flavor (magical claws instead of a melee weapon).


----------



## cerialkiller1977 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hrothgar Rannúlfr said:


> I think forming the Eldritch Claws would trigger and AoO during the free action.
> 
> And, since the Eldritch Claws only last until the beginning of the next round, it doesn't seem much different than Hideous Blow.  Just different flavor (magical claws instead of a melee weapon).




I know this is an old thread, but I just found it and disapprove of its wrongness. According to the srd "Spells that require only a free action to cast don’t provoke attacks of opportunity."

This spell like ability would fall under the same category.


----------



## Hrothgar Rannúlfr (Mar 5, 2011)

*Eldritch Claws*
You can deliver your eldritch blast as a melee attack.
*Prerequisite:* Eldritch blast 2d6
*Benefit:* As a free action, you can form the energy of your eldritch blast into a set of claws extending almost an entire foot from your hands.  While your eldritch claws exist, you may make up to two claw attacks as natural weapons.  You are automatically proficient with your eldritch claws.  

On a successful attack with an eldritch claw, you deal your normal amount of unarmed strike damage plus you eldritch blast damage.

Once you form your eldritch claws, they remain until just before the beginning of your next turn.  You cannot use your normal eldritch blast ability while your eldritch claws exist.

A monk may not use eldritch claws as part of her flurry of blows.​You might be right, but maybe not.

I agree with you that I was incorrect in assuming that "forming the Eldritch Claws would trigger and AoO during the free action."  That statement is wrong.

The question is whether or not this feat requires the warlock to invoke his eldritch blast.  Using the feat to form the energy from the eldritch blast into claws is a free action (which definitely doesn't provoke an AoO), but if the feat requires the warlock to invoke an eldritch blast, then invoking the eldritch blast would provoke an AoO as normal.

Side note:  I really think that Eldritch Claws shouldn't be a feat.  Instead, it should simply be a blast shape invocation.


----------



## killem2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hrothgar Rannúlfr said:


> I think forming the Eldritch Claws would trigger and AoO during the free action.
> 
> And, since the Eldritch Claws only last until the beginning of the next round, it doesn't seem much different than Hideous Blow.  Just different flavor (magical claws instead of a melee weapon).




Show me the raw that it does and I'll believe it.

Otherwise, I really get tired of people just making up rules because they FEEL there should be some.


----------



## Hrothgar Rannúlfr (Jul 18, 2014)

It's been a while since I've been on the forum.

You're all right.  Eldritch Claws wouldn't provoke an Attack of Opportunity because the claws are formed during the free action.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

